
Ask HN: Do you find the self-help books useful? - wbsun
Some bestsellers like &quot;How to Stop Worrying and Start Living&quot;, &quot;Power of Positive Thinking&quot;, &quot;7 Habits of Highly Effective People&quot;, ..., anyone ever changed life by following these books?
======
olympus
Anecdote here: I think that self help books are full of two things 1) obvious
stuff, and 2) garbage. I've never found much use for self help books. My
roommate in college read several self help books, and put into practice a lot
of the tips on leadership and management. I think we've both done fine in our
respective careers- me, a statistician, and him, a manager.

I think there are people that can benefit and also people for whom self help
books are a waste of time. It depends on your mindset, and in my opinion
whether you can think for yourself or whether you prefer "experts" to tell you
what the best practices are.

~~~
vfulco
Agreed, bunch of mind candy with almost no redeeming value. Talking about you
Tony Robbins.

